# Anyone else waiting to finish miscarrying and start trying again?



## Lou15

Hello ladies! Just looking for a bit of company from someone around about the same stage as me if there's anyone out there. 
I started miscarrying naturally at 6-7 weeks pregnant a week ago, and am still bleeding a bit but it is easing off. I also miscarried last December at 12 weeks and had a D&C then.
I am just desperate for the bleeding to stop and for my body to start getting back to normal. Think I will NTNP until AF comes, then start trying in earnest again. I am not going to have a rest from trying as I just feel that the only thing that could possibly make me feel really, truly better is a healthy pregnancy. 
So, anyone want to join me in this frustrating wait? Someone to celebrate with when AF comes again for either of us (obviously only the 1st time, don't want any more AFs after that!!) and all the other little things that us TTCAL girls get excited about?!
Lots of love to all of you ladies have suffered a loss. Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs the H&H 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## kristina1291

:) me!! lol
so sorry for ur loss!!! i lost mine at 6-7 weeks on may 6th 2012...yea a month ago today. i bled for about 6 days. i lost everything the same day i started to miscarry....
n the kicker--i just got AF today!! one month from my m/c! crazy..n my belly is already hurting soooo bad,which im told is normal-heavy bleeding n alot of cramping.. i think i missed the egg by a couple days cus we didnt do the BD around ovulation.. but after my period im ready to try again :) make sure to still keep taking ur prenatals! i started taking vitimine(spelt wrong!) c n iron pills cus i dont get much in my diet.


----------



## Lou15

Hi Kristina! So nice to meet you, and so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I know in lots of ways it is horrible to have AF come again after a loss....certainly I remember thinking the first time that AF shouldn't be here because I should still be pregnant! But it is something to feel positive about- your body is getting back to normal, doing normal menstrual cycle things, and so you can really properly try this cycle to get pregnant again. But yes, my 1st AF after my last m/c was really heavy and painful, much more so than a normal AF for me. All you can do is wait it out and then you can start getting excited about coming up to ovulation! 

Do you plan to do OPKs/temp charting or anything, or are you just going to rely on BD-ing regularly? Do you know roughly when you usually ovulate? I found my last m/c messed up my cycle quite a lot, but I still managed to get pregnant again on my 3rd cycle....and that was a 12 week m/c so hoping things will get back on track more quickly this time since this one was earlier.

I see that you have a child already, so at least you know you CAN do it! Sadly I am trying for my first so only time will tell if I will ever be able to become a mummy myself.

I am hardly bleeding at all today which I am happy about. Am starting to think I might do use OPKs this month after all....

Anyway, keep me posted about how things go. We will get there in the end! Wishing you all the luck in the world!:flower:


----------



## kristina1291

thanks so much same to u!! idk what ima try yet. today is day 1 of flow so i guess i start counting today...my open window is between June 18, 2012 - June 23,with ovulation suppose to be on the 21 i believe.i think i might chart temp.starting in the morning. 32 days since m/c so idk if thats what the cycle will be like now cus before it was between 28-30 days. i missed the egg this month.wasnt really bd that much during ovulation ttime. so im ready this time around.idk the plan yet


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lou - you and I sound like we are in the same story. I had a natural miscarriage in December (though I was only 4w3d's along) and just mc'd over the weekend again (again only 4w5d's). This is also trying for our first, so like you, I'm kinda at that "I'll believe it when I'm holding the baby in my arms" stage atm. I just stopped bleeding (I think!) today and as far as I can tell I've had a complete natural mc again. I have an appointment on Monday so, I'll see whether they agree with that assessment or not.

I'm sorry for both of your losses and Kristina, for yours as well. Either of you doing any testing? I'll be starting my testing next week to see if we can either find a reason for my recurrent mc's or rule out any issues.


----------



## Lou15

Hi again Kristina! I wouldn't read too much into how long your post m/c cycle was as I think that really can be all over the place. I have never done any temping...mostly because I think I would forget to do it at the same time every morning, especially as I do a job with on-call, so the phone could wake me and I could be talking to someone for ages and then...oh, forgot to temp! We just try to BD regularly especially at what I think is roughly my most fertile time, and as back-up I use the clearblue OPKs. I like them because they are so easy to read...and the smiley faces make me smile! Good luck with the trying, whatever you choose to do.

And Dodger, hello and welcome! So nice to get your response. I am so very sorry for your losses, it is just heartbreaking. Nobody should have to go through what we have. I'm so pleased for you that they are doing some testing, and they may find out something that can be treated for next time. Unfortunately, I live in the UK, and they don't do any sort of testing here til after 3 m/cs. I would actually have testing done privately if I could, but I live on quite a small island and there isn't the option of going private over here. Still, the statistics vary on this but whatever I read seems to say that chance of success with a 3rd pregnancy after 2 m/cs is well over 50%, which I hope gives me a fighting chance next time. Are you going to wait til after your testing to start trying again? 
How are you feeling in yourself? Are you managing ok? Are you back at work? I am still off work this time. Last time I only had 3 days off and didn't cope very well, so my Dr insisted I had this full week off this time. I have been feeling very sad, but am surprised to find that as the days go by, I am feeling stronger and more determined that I will keep on trying until I finally get to hold my own baby in my arms. My first m/c nearly broke me, and I cried every day til I got pregnant again. I thought that if I miscarried again I would just dissolve into a little puddle on the floor, but here I am, determined to face the challenge! OPKs are ready and waiting, and I have found out that I have a tipped uterus, so have researched the best, um, positions(!) so feel I am good to go! If I have another couple of days without bleeding, I think I'll start the OPKs then. 
Anyway, sorry to ramble on for ages, I just really love to meet people who are going through the same thing (as much as I'm sad for you that you are). None of my family or close friends have ever miscarried, and they just don't understand how I'm feeling, although of course they try to be kind. 

Sending lots of love and baby dust to you both!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kristina1291

yeah i desided maybe every other day or every three days. lol gotta have a lil fun.... i took some time off from school n work...had the mc on a sunday but had to return on that wednesday...that was soooo hard!!! everyone asked how i was feeling pregnant cus they didnt kno i lost it.so i had to stop n say it out loud...n i did food shopping the day after it happened. it was freaken hard!!! i felt slow n kept dropping things n was in tears in the middle of the store!.. about two weeks after i started feeling a lil bettter.
still hard when i see pregnant women,but i choice not to dwell on it.


----------



## kristina1291

dodgercpkl said:


> Lou - you and I sound like we are in the same story. I had a natural miscarriage in December (though I was only 4w3d's along) and just mc'd over the weekend again (again only 4w5d's). This is also trying for our first, so like you, I'm kinda at that "I'll believe it when I'm holding the baby in my arms" stage atm. I just stopped bleeding (I think!) today and as far as I can tell I've had a complete natural mc again. I have an appointment on Monday so, I'll see whether they agree with that assessment or not.
> 
> I'm sorry for both of your losses and Kristina, for yours as well. Either of you doing any testing? I'll be starting my testing next week to see if we can either find a reason for my recurrent mc's or rule out any issues.


thanks so much! means alot.
sooooooo sorry about ur losses...dr wont do any tests cus its my first miscarriage...


----------



## Apple111

:dust:Hi ladies, thought I'd join in If that's ok. Firstly sorry for your losses. I mc 9 weeks ago at 12 weeks. I got af last week after a long 9 week wait but although painful it wasn't very heavy. From day of first propper bleed I think I'm aprox cd10 today but i have been all over place since mc and first started to notice blood when I wiped after going to Loo bout a week before. Sorry for tmi lol..So not really sure if that should be cd1.. I did think I noticed ew discharge today so wondering If may be due to ovulate?? We have bd latel so 
u never know. Hope we all get our sticky beans soon xx


----------



## Lou15

Hi Apple! So very sorry for you loss :hugs:

Hmmm, I agree from what you describe it's difficult to know what counts as CD1 for you.....I suppose best plan for this month is just to BD regularly and then maybe have more of an idea of what's going on next cycle....or even better hopefully next cycle won't come at all! 

Wishing you loads of luck and sending lots of baby dust you way xxx


----------



## Hopeful67

Hi all,

Firstly, I'm so sorry for your losses.

Thought I'd join, I miscarried 4 weeks ago after finding out at my 12 week scan I'd carried no longer then 8 weeks. I want nothing more at the minute than to start trying again but friends and family think I should wait for 12 months. I'm trying to stay positive and spend my time busying myself but it doesn't seem to help. Both my partner and I are finding it hard to talk about and I'm not sure where to turn to next. 

(sorry if I've posted in the wrong place, first time posting) 

Xx


----------



## Apple111

Hopeful67 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly, I'm so sorry for your losses.
> 
> Thought I'd join, I miscarried 4 weeks ago after finding out at my 12 week scan I'd carried no longer then 8 weeks. I want nothing more at the minute than to start trying again but friends and family think I should wait for 12 months. I'm trying to stay positive and spend my time busying myself but it doesn't seem to help. Both my partner and I are finding it hard to talk about and I'm not sure where to turn to next.
> 
> (sorry if I've posted in the wrong place, first time posting)
> 
> Xx

Hi hopeful67 , I was same as u only carried to 8 then mc at 12 weeks. I think it really depends on what u and oh want. I mc 9 weeks ago and it was so hard to talk about at first but now we feel it's easier to bring up. My family want me to wait at least 6 months and so did oh at first. I think it was the stress of it all and worry about my health as my mc was quite traumatic n I ended up losing a lot of blood and being admitted. It has taken a while for me to get back to normal.. Ish .. Got first af last week. I do feel ready to try again and we r ntnp now really. Oh seems to be when it happens it happens an we r not using protection, I think as more time passes u will know when u feel ready then u can decide for u not be influenced by others. Even though they have ur best interest at heart as do my family. u n oh will know... Good luck hon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Lou15 said:


> Hi Apple! So very sorry for you loss :hugs:
> 
> Hmmm, I agree from what you describe it's difficult to know what counts as CD1 for you.....I suppose best plan for this month is just to BD regularly and then maybe have more of an idea of what's going on next cycle....or even better hopefully next cycle won't come at all!
> 
> Wishing you loads of luck and sending lots of baby dust you way xxx

Hi lou15 :) yes it's very confusing but I agree I think I just need to bd often if poss through this month n u never know :) I'm going to do more temping. It def went up last time xx

N hi to kristina :).. We have chatted on other threads b4 .. Glad ur feeling bit more positive... hello to all other ladies ... Sending u all lots of baby dust xx:dust:


----------



## Lou15

Hi Hopeful! You're definitely not in the wrong place, I'm very glad you posted.
Your loss is similar to my first....I was 12 weeks along but baby only measured about 9 weeks. I am so, so very sorry for your loss.:hugs: Nobody should have to go through such a thing, but sadly so many of us on here have, and I think all we can do is try to support each other through it.
One thing I have learned from my 2 losses is that people who have never experienced this just do not truly understand how we are feeling, although of course they try to be kind. We have not just lost a little ball of cells or a tiny foetus, we have lost our future child, our future as the mother to that child and our partner's future as a father to that child, and it is devastating.
Your friends and family are only thinking of you, but now is the time in life to just do whatever is right for you. If you want to try straight away, you do just that. If you need a break, take a break. For me, I tried again as soon as I could the first time, and will do the same again now, because I know that the only thing that will really relieve the ache in my heart is a baby in my arms.
Please feel free to post in any way that makes you feel better- whether you want advice, or just need to vent a bit, we're all her for you:flower:
Sending you lots of good luck and lots of love xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Lou - I think it sucks that the UK won't test until 3 mc's... I was soooo worried that I would run into that here because I do know that some parts of the US is the same way and I've heard a lot about places not considering chemicals to be counted as miscarriages. I might still run into that when I try to get my insurance to cover some/all of the testing, but at least I know that my private endocrinologist has given me these lab orders and I can get them done by paying out of pocket if need be. 

We already haven't waited since we jumped into bed yesterday when we noticed that the spotting had stopped. lol BUT that said, we'll be talking to them at my appointment on Monday and if they say we need to use protection while testing then we will. Most of the tests will be done either Monday or Tuesday with only the hormones coming later.

As for me personally, I'm doing ok... like you the first one tore me up. It was so long and dragged out with soooo many beta draws (and I HATE needles!) and that just about broke me. I didn't think I'd be strong enough to handle this one, but with God's help, so far I've handled it better/stronger then the last one. I let the last one get me off my diet, this one isn't allowed to. My diet helps keep my cycles more regular, so.... I was 'lucky' on this one and it happened right at the beginning of a quick 4 day vacation for me. It didn't do much for the vacation, but it did allow me time to grieve and get my game face set for work. I'm back at work already (went back on Tuesday) and they know what happened and are all very supportive of me. 

I started temping again this morning since the bleeding stopped yesterday and we'll see what we get. OPK's don't work for me... I never even get close to a positive on them sadly. And I love talking to others that have been through the same as well! Definitely wish that neither of us had to go through this, but since we both have, it is very nice to know that neither of is alone in this saga. I'm a bit lucky in that my mom and SIL have both mc'd but neither of them mc'd 2 in a row and both of them had already had a child when they mc'd, so neither of them REALLY understand what I'm going through.

@Kristina - It's hard and definitely give yourself time to grieve (and allow yourself to!). I find that in telling people, it's easier when it comes from me rather then as the answer to a question. Somehow I'm more prepared I guess rather then being caught off guard? I'm hoping and praying that this is the last mc for any of us ladies on this thread.

@Apple - Welcome though I'm sorry you are finding yourself here. Do you temp at all? That might help you figure out where you are on your cycle. ETA: I see that you do! I'd continue it. As for CD1 I would count it as the first full day of flow personally. I never know when my ovulation is coming so I always just follow Lou's suggestion of bd every other day! :D

@Hopeful - Welcome and like with Apple, I'm sorry you are finding yourself here. I think friends and family can be both helpful and harmful in these situations. I'd sit down and discuss it carefully with your OH and decide what the 2 of you are ready for. That might be waiting for a couple of months, that might be jumping right back into ttc, that might be waiting 12 months. I think this is a decision that only you and your OH can make (unless your Dr has told you specifically to wait for a certain length of time to allow lining to build up or whatever).


----------



## Lou15

Hi again Dodger. Isn't it strange that we're both coping better this time? Maybe when things get this bad, you just draw on some strength that you never even knew you had. That said, I did drive past a couple walking along with a tiny wee baby today and instantly burst into tears...so maybe I'm not doing quite so well as I thought! I'm going to have to have a quiet word with the reception staff when I get back to work in order to avoid seeing pregnant ladies and little babies for a while I think. 
I have just noticed your weight loss ticker....68lbs, fantastic!! Good on you, that must have taken some serious willpower!
I am so excited to have some new TTCAL buddies! Can't wait for the first BFP of this thread!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , thank u all for u advice. I think I'm going to class day of flow as cd1 or it will be far 2 confusing lol ...:) and just get busy lol..we r in middle of moving house next week and according to my dates thats when I should be ovulating , hopefully... It will be nice to follow and support each other.. N really exciting when we get a bfp:) ... I know I would be really nervous tho if I got one.Me and oh have discussed it and when we eventually do get bfp we are going to try and keep it between us until 12 week scan not even my mum as I know she will worry. Will be hard at work n might have to tell boss bcos of health and safety as we r both nurses but really try not to tell anyone else. I will def need to e able to vent to someone.so this thread will be brill..

Oh and just to let u know I'm also monitoring my fertility time with an app on my iphone .. Lol .. I caught first time last bfp so I've got te app again.. Its called what to expect fertility if anyone is interested in checking it out..The things we try lol xx
Hugs Apple xx


----------



## Mallon23

Hi all, I am a newbie to this site so I'll tell you a bit about myself before I pick ur brains! I am 40 hr old and on wed of this week I had my 5th mmc. For some reason I feel emotionally more intact than the others. Don't think I'm getting immune to it but when I read some of the traumatic stories on this forum and others I am quite blessed with what I have, I have lots of tests done and all clear. Am awaiting a chromosome test next Friday and then my hubby and I attending a fertility clinic in July. The question I want to ask is whether anyone has heard about a mmc being caused by your body thinking the pregnancy is a foreign body and hence rejecting it? Have you heard of this and what drugs can cure it? Thanks in advance for all your help and wishing you all the best x


----------



## kristina1291

sorry to everyone...the ting i learned was to not let wat others opinions bother or influence me, cus EVERYONE said the same thing "it happeed for a reason""now u can get on birth control" "u should wait a year" but no one ever saw my side! i was so happy to b pregnant. and if me and my bf decide we want to try and feel up to it then thats our right to decide.

if u women feel ready and up to it dont let what family n friends say change ur mind


----------



## Lou15

Apple- yes, I think when we get pregnant again we'll keep it quiet too, even from our parents, until we've had a healthy 12 week scan (well, here's hoping!), as they will just worry so much. It's going to be so difficult! I too will have to tell my boss though a I'm a vet....there are literally hazards EVERYWHERE! It's a nightmare. I don't have an iphone...but if I did I would totally have the fertility app too!

Mallon- I am so very sorry for all your losses. How awful for you and your husband. In answer to your question, I don't know much about your body thinking of the baby as a foreign body, but I have heard that there can be immunological reasons for miscarriage so, yes, I suppose it could well be like a rejection of the foetus. Must be treatable I would think?? Let us know how you get on at the fertility clinic etc.

Lots of love to all xx:hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Mallon23 said:


> Hi all, I am a newbie to this site so I'll tell you a bit about myself before I pick ur brains! I am 40 hr old and on wed of this week I had my 5th mmc. For some reason I feel emotionally more intact than the others. Don't think I'm getting immune to it but when I read some of the traumatic stories on this forum and others I am quite blessed with what I have, I have lots of tests done and all clear. Am awaiting a chromosome test next Friday and then my hubby and I attending a fertility clinic in July. The question I want to ask is whether anyone has heard about a mmc being caused by your body thinking the pregnancy is a foreign body and hence rejecting it? Have you heard of this and what drugs can cure it? Thanks in advance for all your help and wishing you all the best x

Hi I havnt heard of that before. But we don't realise how complicated our bodies can be until we experience a mc. I'm sorry for your losses I can't imagine how frustrated you must be. On a positive note I know a lady who too has had five mc an now has a healthy beautiful 3 year old little boy..I wish u and oh luck at ur appointment at clinic. Hopefully u will get some answers. There is so much that can be done these days.. Keep us updated xx apple xx:hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yes I've heard of that. It's typically a clotting issue like Leiden V or MTHFR I believe that can cause it. I'm being tested for both of those in my upcoming tests. At least that's what it sounds like from what you are asking.


----------



## Storked

Can I join? I started miscarrying on May 9 and endedup with a D&C the next day. Bled for two weeks afterwards. And am still waiting for AF so that I can try again :(


----------



## Storked

dodgercpkl said:


> Yes I've heard of that. It's typically a clotting issue like Leiden V or MTHFR I believe that can cause it. I'm being tested for both of those in my upcoming tests. At least that's what it sounds like from what you are asking.

I have Factor V Leiden mutation. I have to be put on blood thinners when pregnant or using really low dose BC pills. I had two sisters almost die from this issue


----------



## Lou15

Hi Storked! Nice to meet you and so very sorry for your loss. Sorry to hear about your Factor V Leiden mutation too, and your sisters. I have never heard of this before. Does it just cause problems in pregnancy or all the time? Did you know about it before you miscarried? xx


----------



## Storked

Lou15 said:


> Hi Storked! Nice to meet you and so very sorry for your loss. Sorry to hear about your Factor V Leiden mutation too, and your sisters. I have never heard of this before. Does it just cause problems in pregnancy or all the time? Did you know about it before you miscarried? xx

Thanks for the welcome Lou15! Factor V Leiden mutation is a form of thrombophilia which just means that I am at an increased risk to form abnormal clots. Well, FVL raises your risk and the mutation just raises it more. Luckily for me I just have one copy of the gene and not two.
It can cause problems any time but certain things increase the risk such as surgery, cancer, pregnancy, taking BC pills. I have to take very low dose BC pills that aren't supposed to increase the risk though truth be told it just hasn't been tested. Pregnancy was what almost killed my sisters. One had problems with clots every time. They would form in her legs and travel up. She was in the hospital a lot :(
My other sister almost died. No warning, just heaviness in her chest. Clots had travelled to her lungs.
I knew about it before I miscarried and was taking daily injections of blood thinners to decrease my risk :)
FVL is actually very common among caucasians but a lot of people don't have issues. :flower:


----------



## Lou15

You poor love, having that to contend with on top of everything else. Does it increase your risk of miscarriage also or is it more of a risk to you than the baby? Presumably you could get clots in your placental or uterine vessels too- is that likely? Sorry to be asking all these questions just very concerned for you now, sounds dreadful! Really hope you have a lovely, healthy pregnancy soon!


----------



## Storked

Lou15 said:


> You poor love, having that to contend with on top of everything else. Does it increase your risk of miscarriage also or is it more of a risk to you than the baby? Presumably you could get clots in your placental or uterine vessels too- is that likely? Sorry to be asking all these questions just very concerned for you now, sounds dreadful! Really hope you have a lovely, healthy pregnancy soon!

There can be clotting in the cord. Some people do miscarry or birth really underweight babies :(
I think my husband worries about it more than me. I have known that I had it for years- the only hard part was giving myself shots when I got pregnant. I just hate needles :?
I hope the same for you Lou15 :hugs:


----------



## kristina1291

nice to meet u!!


----------



## Storked

kristina1291 said:


> nice to meet u!!

Howdy! Nice to meet you :)


----------



## kristina1291

lol


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, r any of you doing ovulation tests this month? N any hpt being done soon ?? My cycle all over place with mc but still planning on testing end of month, although I know I might be irregular for a while. 
Hope ur all doing ok, I'm in middle of moving house still so good distraction :):dust::dust:


----------



## amjon

I'm still bleeding from my MMC (was 10 weeks, but baby stopped growing at 6). It's been over a week now. My levels last Monday were 9,000, so the doctor said they should be about 1,000 today and 50 next Monday.


----------



## amjon

> Hi all, I am a newbie to this site so I'll tell you a bit about myself before I pick ur brains! I am 40 hr old and on wed of this week I had my 5th mmc. For some reason I feel emotionally more intact than the others. Don't think I'm getting immune to it but when I read some of the traumatic stories on this forum and others I am quite blessed with what I have, I have lots of tests done and all clear. Am awaiting a chromosome test next Friday and then my hubby and I attending a fertility clinic in July. The question I want to ask is whether anyone has heard about a mmc being caused by your body thinking the pregnancy is a foreign body and hence rejecting it? Have you heard of this and what drugs can cure it? Thanks in advance for all your help and wishing you all the best x

What testing have they done? I had several autoimmune/ clotting factor tests done (all normal). I just asked the doctor for thyroid after this MC and was told I'm hyper, so you could ask about that. Both can cause your body to reject the baby. There are different treatments depending on what the issue is.


----------



## kristina1291

i just stopped bleeding from my first af after mc


----------



## Storked

kristina1291 said:


> i just stopped bleeding from my first af after mc

Ready to try again? :hugs:


----------



## kristina1291

lol oh yes! lol i really wanna just bd the whole week of my fertle week,like everyday..but i heard to do it every other day


----------



## Lou15

Hey ladies! Well scan today showed my uterus is all clear and I don't need a D&C (hooray! At least my body got that part right!) so I'm keen to start trying! Think I will do OPKs...they make me feel I have some control over something which is very much out of our control! Dr today said I should wait to have 3 normal periods but when pressed on the matter said there wasn't really any medical reason not to try, just he thought I needed to 'recover emotionally'. I told him I didn't think time would heal me, and he said that was fair enough, I didn't have to take his advice if I didn't want to! So here goes! Off to pee on a stick right now!!


----------



## Bump2Baby

I was diagnosed a mc last friday and go back this fri for medical management, already i am eagerly waiting to get this over with so i can continue my journey ttc.

Can i join this thread please?


----------



## Lou15

Hi Bump2baby! So very sorry for your losses but delighted to have you joining us...the more the merrier! Looking forward to us all getting our BFPs and being able to celebrate together xxx:hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Lou15 said:


> Hey ladies! Well scan today showed my uterus is all clear and I don't need a D&C (hooray! At least my body got that part right!) so I'm keen to start trying! Think I will do OPKs...they make me feel I have some control over something which is very much out of our control! Dr today said I should wait to have 3 normal periods but when pressed on the matter said there wasn't really any medical reason not to try, just he thought I needed to 'recover emotionally'. I told him I didn't think time would heal me, and he said that was fair enough, I didn't have to take his advice if I didn't want to! So here goes! Off to pee on a stick right now!!

Glad to here ur ok, I'm approaching fertile period after waiting 9 weeks for af. So we will c how it goes, I've somehow managed to pack away my ovulation tests in my house move lol.. So just hope little swimmers arrive at right place at right time lol xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

So glad you are ok Lou! You are so right about the emotional aspect. I know part of me went with each child that I've lost. Hope you O soon!

Apple - Yay for O being almost here finally!

AFM, I've got an appointment for genetic testing this Thursday for both DH and I, and an RE appointment set up for mid July! My hcg test came back as less then 1 so I'm official not pregnant and just waiting to see when I'll O.


----------



## Storked

kristina1291 said:


> lol oh yes! lol i really wanna just bd the whole week of my fertle week,like everyday..but i heard to do it every other day

I have read every other day for more sperm or every day for better sperm. :dust:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hello Ladies, I'm so sorry to read of your losses but somewhat comforted by your stories in the respect that a miscarriage can make you feel quite alone, nice to know I'm not.

I had a Missed Miscarriage two weeks ago at 10 weeks, the embryo had stopped progressing at 8 weeks. I found out at my first scan. It wasn't a huge shock, I had suspected something was wrong due to a bleed, spotting and diminishing symptoms.

I went down the 'medical management' route two weeks ago today. I am still slightly spotting from it but strangely I have had my usual symptoms of ovulation and positive OPK's over the last couple of days. I haven't taken advantage of this as I want to wait for my first cleansing period then it's all go.

I am 33 years old and it took 5 months to fall, I am hoping it will not take another 5 months!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lux - I hope it doesn't either, but if it helps you, I'm going to be 37 in just another couple of months. It took us 17 months to get pregnant the first time and mc'd, then another 6 months for the 2nd time and again mc'd. Hopefully 3rd time is the charm and it won't take that long. 

I'm so sorry for your loss and sad to see you finding yourself here. As I said, I do hope you get your rainbow baby very soon! I hope we all do.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Thanks so much, Dodger. I'm sorry to hear about your losses, do you know the reason's why or is it 'one of those things' (my doctor's reasoning to me). It sounds like you don't have an issue with getting pregnant so fingers crossed third time lucky.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Haha! Yeah at this point it seems to be that I'm actually pretty fertile, but the funny (haha but not really if you know what I mean) part is that I started out this journey thinking I was having infertility issues! Only now finding out that I don't seem to have issues getting pregnant... just issues STAYING pregnant. With the first they just said "It's sad, but it happens to so many ladies". This one they are doing testing on me to see if there is a reason. I start tomorrow with genetic testing for me and DH and then next month we'll be meeting with an RE for further testing. My OB thinks (just from the timing of the 2 being so early in the pregnancies both time) that it might be progesterone issues or luteal phase defect. I've been wondering about progesterone, but my charts don't seem to show signs of luteal phase defect since my LP is usually 12+ days as far as I can tell with the limited charts that I can look at.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

The human body is a confusing machine that's for sure. I hope your tests go well for you and your DH. I always think it's better to know because then you can deal with the issue then (hopefully) move on.

Well, it's how I felt about my miscarriage anyway. The worst part was being afraid to go to the bathroom because of what would be there when I wiped and the feeling that things were not right. Now, it's over I actually feel great and pretty positive about everything. Please let it continue!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I hope it does for both of us! I seem to have waves of emotion. Probably more so when I'm tired then anything, but I'll be fine and then someone will say something or I'll see something and I'll just kinda crumple for a bit. Right now though, just like you, I'm feeling pretty good and excited about the future. Knowing that there is a plan and stuff to do just makes everything feel a bit better and more in control.


----------



## Stacdaz

Hi ladies new to this thread! I'm so sorry for everyone who has been or going through a loss! Here's my story
Today:-
Done an ultrasound womb looked empty so they done an internal scan womb still looked empty and done pregnancy test and it came back negative so confirmed our worst fears I had another miscarriage when doing the internal scan they checked to make sure everything looked healthy and it does so they don't know why ive had 3 miscarriages but they told me that when I fall pregnant again I will get a scan at 7 weeks to make sure everything is fine and if I miscarry again they will do extensive tests to figure out why this keeps happening! It's hard but we will keep trying until we finally get our little bundle of joy! 
So here we are now and just waiting to stop bleeding (sorry tmi) and start trying again :Babydust: to you all xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Stacdaz - *hugs* I'm so sorry for your losses. I hate that they are making you wait until your fourth loss before they will do testing for you. :( I hope 4th time is the charm for you!!


----------



## Apple111

dodgercpkl said:


> Lux - I hope it doesn't either, but if it helps you, I'm going to be 37 in just another couple of months. It took us 17 months to get pregnant the first time and mc'd, then another 6 months for the 2nd time and again mc'd. Hopefully 3rd time is the charm and it won't take that long.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss and sad to see you finding yourself here. As I said, I do hope you get your rainbow baby very soon! I hope we all do.

Hi dodger, sorry for your losses I'm 34, I do have two children for which I feel very blessed. They are older now and my mc was first with new partner. I think I'm roughly 2ww now ish:) so confusing as cycle is all over. I hope we all get our rainbows soon. N def fingers crossed for ur 3rd time lucky x


----------



## amjon

I stopped bleeding yesterday and had a slight temp decrease today, so just waiting to O now.


----------



## Apple111

amjon said:


> I stopped bleeding yesterday and had a slight temp decrease today, so just waiting to O now.

Hi, I'm due to o next few days but sure already have by temp n ewcm so dtd anyway :) have to see if I can convince oh a couple more times this week. We move house on sat so dtd is last on mind lol.. Keep us updated :) I think I'm in tww now so we will c x :hugs:


----------



## Storked

AF is gone! YAY!


----------



## Lou15

Hello to all again. Hope everyone's having a good (or at least slightly better) day today. Lux and Stacdaz- welcome. I am so very sorry for your losses. Stacdaz I am horrified that you are having to wait for a 4th m/c before any testing is done- what is the reasoning behind that?

So, I started this thread while I was mid-m/c, as I was so eager to just get back to TTC. Well, now that the bleeding has been stopped for a few days, and I really can start trying, I'm having a bit of a wobble about it all. Anyone else feeling like this? I absolutely want to get pregnant again, and if I miscarry again I think I will survive. It's the stress of trying that I can't face just now...knowing what cycle day you're on, trying to BD at just the right times, but not too much or you'll dilute the swimmers out, then the 2 week wait, when to test etc etc. I hate it! It consumed my life after my 1st m/c and I definitely wasn't enjoying the things in life I should have been enjoying. People will say, 'oh, just forget all of that, relax and enjoy yourself.' Well, I CAN'T!! Now that I know all this, I can't un-know it, I can't forget where I am in my cycle. Also the nauture of my job means I have to be extremely careful about all the potential hazards when I am TTC, and this makes my working life harder too. I am actually feeling so down about it all that I am considering going back on the pill just so I can forget it all for a while. But on the other hand, I don't want to miss any baby-making opportunities. Does anyone have any suggestions/ advice?
Thanks in advance ladies xx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi can I join. Not really sure what to do. Went got my 12 week scan on Wednesday to be to it stopped growing at 7 weeks. So I had a missed miscarriage. We have to decide whether to leave nature to take its course or try the tablet or a d and c and I just don't know for the best. I'm so upset about this baby but if I'm honest my over shelling feeling is te tribg again add it took us 15 months just to get pregnant! I have such long cycles I can't face it all again but I so want a family (this was our first). What did other ppl do- which route helps your body get back and ready to be pregnant again quicker?

Thank you and I'm so sorry for all of your losses. I sat and read before posting!! 

x x


----------



## Lou15

Hi hopeful! I am so sorry for your loss, and that it took you so long to fall pregnant in the first place. Well, I have experience of 2 out of the 3 possible m/c management options (I'm hoping never to have the opportunity to complete the set!) so I will tell you how they went for me. 

My 1st m/c was discovered at 12 weeks but baby only measure 9. I was given all the options that you were given, but advised that leaving it to happen naturally at that stage could take a very long time. I was scared by the thought of the medical management as I imagined it would be v crampy, painful, and prolonged so went for the D&C. At that stage of pregnancy, I think it was the best way to go. It was all over very quickly, and although I passed a lot of blood and clots afterwards, I didn't have to see any tissue, which I think would have upset me. The surgeon also said that I did pass a lot of blood in theatre and she was glad that I had opted for the D&C. In terms of level of pain and the emotional side of things, I think a D&C would be my 1st choice again, especially with a later m/c. My only slight concern is the tiny risk of damage to your cervix, but I think it really is fairly unlikely. For that reason I think that personally I would try to avoid repeated D&Cs though.

With this m/c at 6-7 weeks, it all happened naturally and was just like a really heavy, sore, prolonged AF. The pain was manageable though and I didn't pass anything that looked obviously like a sac or anything, so it was ok really. Unfortunately with you being 12 weeks along but baby only measuring 7 weeks I'm not really sure how heavy etc your bleeding would be likely to be. I think though if nothing has started to happen yet I would prob opt for D&C if it was me. 

I hope this helps. Ultimately you should do whatever you think will make life easiest for you.

Sending you lots of love at this horrible time xx:hugs:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hey Lou, it's difficult to know what to say without sounding trite. The honest answer is that TTC is stressful, and even more so when there have been losses. It really gives you a horrible awareness that pregnancy is not a joyful, exciting time for many people. That doesn't mean it can't be for you next time though.

Can you take it easy this month? I don't know what your TTC techniques are but strip it back, no temping, no OPK's, no symptom spotting. Just have sex when you feel like it, plan some fun things to do at the weekend.

Of course it will *still* be there in the back of your mind but there are things you can do to lessen it somewhat.

Also, take care of yourself! You've just been through an extremely draining experience. Drink plenty of water, eat well, sleep well and be kind to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Lou15

Thanks for the reply Lux. Yes I will try not to think about it too much and see how things go. As for being kind to myself....not something I've ever been very good at but I will do my best! Unfortunately we are moving house early next month so the packing has already commenced and I'm feeling a bit frazzled about that too!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Apple - I'm glad your confusing cycle is now all over! Hopefully you'll get your bfp on this new cycle!

Amjon - I was so glad when I stopped bleeding. Hopefully your O will come soon!

Storked - Bring on O!

Lou - Oh I definitely know what you mean. My first thought after I got past the grief stage was "UUUGH... I have to temp again. :(" 'Lucky' for me, I never know when my ovulation will happen, so I can't really make it feel like work. I temp to know when ovulation has already happened, but as for bding, we typically just try to hit every other or every 3rd day throughout the cycle! This cycle we are doing our version of NTNP so we are hitting more every 3rd then every other. I don't have any sage advice other then to say that maybe taking some time off or trying to NTNP is a good thing. This really is a horrible game for us ladies that have lost in particular.

Hopeful335 - I don't have advice to give you. I know exactly how you feel about long cycles and taking so long to get pregnant in the first place. I was able to wait out both of my mc's and let them happen naturally, but both of mine were chemicals and not nearly to the stage yours is. I just want you to know that I'm so sorry for your loss and that I'll be praying for you.

AFM, I'm waiting to O, but that's likely to still be a week to 10 days (or more) away. We had our genetic testing done last night and should get the results within a couple of weeks. Not really expecting to find anything out of the normal with that though.


----------



## Lou15

Thanks for the reply dodger. Really, as you say, I think just bding every 2nd or 3rd day is probably a very sensible plan....I don't know why on earth we put ourselves through all the charting and waiting and hoping, but we can't help it, can we?! :wacko:
The more I think about it, the more I think I'll take a break. I feel like I have neglected all other aspects of my life for too long now and I need to get back on track. I am only 28 so I know I have time. My only concern is that DH is nearly 35 and has been desperate to have children for ages. He is happy to wait if that's what I want but I know the thought of waiting makes him sad. Ugggh! This is all just too horrible! (and the way I am feeling at the moment, I might change my mind completely tomorrow!!)
Wishing you loads of luck this cycle xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

And you are totally allowed to! I'd say go ahead and take a break for now and when you are ready, you'll know and you can start again. *hugs*


----------



## Storked

I'm gonna pee on my first OPK in 30 minutes guys. Exciting stuff LOL


----------



## ohara12

So sorry for your loss, i was always told it gets easier to cope with. I lost mine 3 weeks and 5 days ago still a pain in my heart and im waiting for my af to come along driving me crazy xx

<a href="https://counters.families.com"><img border="0" src="https://tac.families.com/cb/282799.png"></a>


----------



## Hopeful335

Lou thank you so much for your honest and frank reply. It helped. I've started to spot now so I'm going to see what happens. I know what you mean about it taking over your life. We're due to move next month too so I'm going to really focus on that. Then we've got work to do to the house so at least we can get that done! But I can't tell you to chill out and relax because truthfully I know I won't! I know temping etc will prob take over again as soon as we're through this. 

Thank you dodger for your prayers-it means a lot. It's good to talk to ppl who have gone through it and just read what u all say. I can't quite process how I feel at the minute. One minute I'm okay and being positive the next feeling quite sad and tearful. :cry:

There are so many of you being so strong and cheery it gives me hope so thank you x x :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful335

Dodger I've just been looking at your chart and noticed you have long cycles. I too have long cycles. Don't think I've had one as long as your longest but mine have varied between 34 days to 54 days! It is totally rubbish when trying to get pregnant as it reduces the amount of times you actually can! 

Is that because of your pcos? I've been checked and i don't have that- just long cycles!:nope:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Storked said:


> I'm gonna pee on my first OPK in 30 minutes guys. Exciting stuff LOL

So what was the result?! :)



Hopeful335 said:


> One minute I'm okay and being positive the next feeling quite sad and tearful. :cry:

You could so easily be describing me with that comment! Right now I have something to focus on with tests planned and a visit to an RE in the works, so right now I can be excited and hopeful. But it truly is a fragile thing and I really just don't know when someone is going to say something or a baby or baby bump is going to catch me at just the 'right' moment, and I'll just lose it and start bawling. I think that all any of us can do is just do the best we can and grieve when we need to.



Hopeful335 said:


> Dodger I've just been looking at your chart and noticed you have long cycles. I too have long cycles. Don't think I've had one as long as your longest but mine have varied between 34 days to 54 days! It is totally rubbish when trying to get pregnant as it reduces the amount of times you actually can!
> 
> Is that because of your pcos? I've been checked and i don't have that- just long cycles!:nope:

Honestly I'm not sure. I never charted before I went on bc and then when I came off, I had no natural cycles at all. I didn't start charting until the month I got my first bfp (also the same month that I had an actual cycle), so I'm not sure what's 'normal' for me. If I had to guess, I'd say my long cycles are partially due to PCOS and partially due to wonky hormones after the first mc. That said, my cycles have always been irregular and if memory serves, they followed about what you said - 34-54 days (sometimes maybe less then 34).

Have they given you any reason for long and irregular cycles?


----------



## Storked

dodgercpkl, it was negative. I'm only on CD 6 :D
Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Haha, oh well then we have more days to wait anxiously for you to post opk pics!


----------



## Hopeful335

Stroked do you ovulate early if your testing cd6- I don't even start until cd14+ but then I ovulate late! Good luck x x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hah! I think my body has decided to throw me for a loop and ovulate earlier then it has yet this time! Good thing we are NTNP right now... lol


----------



## Lou15

Hi ladies!
ohara, so sorry for your loss. I hope AF comes v soon for you...I think this is the only time in life that you ever WANT AF to show up!!

Storked- hoping for a +ve OPK for you soon!

Hopeful- at least something has started to happen now- let us know how things go for you. Hopefully you will pass everything naturally. We are also going to be having work done on our new house soon (moving in mid July)...perhaps we need a thread TTCAL with house in state of chaos?!! (incidentally SO excited about kitchens right now!).

Lots of love and baby dust to all!! xxxx


----------



## Lou15

Oh dodger meant to say I have been a long cycler since m/c number 1....so frustrating. But what CD do you think you are ovulating on this time? xx


----------



## amjon

I think I'm o now or about to. Having tons of EWCM.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lou15 said:


> Oh dodger meant to say I have been a long cycler since m/c number 1....so frustrating. But what CD do you think you are ovulating on this time? xx

Either 14 or 15 depending on what I put in for yesterday's temps. Assuming ofc that my temps stay up over the next couple of days. I think they will though.


----------



## dodgercpkl

amjon said:


> I think I'm o now or about to. Having tons of EWCM.

YAY!! Come on O! :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Hopeful335 said:


> Stroked do you ovulate early if your testing cd6- I don't even start until cd14+ but then I ovulate late! Good luck x x

Thanks! Honestly I think I usually ovulate on CD 12 but since I am in my first cycle after my loss, wasn't sure what to expect. That and I took soy from CD 1-5 and I hear it can move up your O. And I have a lot of cheap test strips :happydance:


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies hope ur all well..officially start of tww today going off start of cycle, although I'm sure I ovulated early..sure it's going to drag..have to keep coming on here to keep me sane..:) Just moved house today so been a distraction...and I'm shattered
Has anyone heard of anything that can help implantation .. I did read something about pineapple but not sure..any info appreciated ..


----------



## amjon

Does anyone know how much bleeding can be normal for O? I had a bit of spotting yesterday and still getting pink/ brown when I wipe today and a bit in the pad (nothing major though)? I completely stopped bleeding for nearly 3 days, so doubt it would be M/C related though not 100% sure. I also had O type pain last week (1 week past passing the baby, but still bleeding fairly heavy). Is it possible that was O and this could be IB? Taking a test anytime soon would be a waste of time as I likely still have hcg from the M/C and an U/S would not show anything.


----------



## Stacdaz

Hi Lou sorry for the late reply! I have to wait due to my stupid doctor he told me that he couldn't send me for a scan till I had 3 miscarriages so here we are I had the 3rd one now the hospital said because its the first time I was there they have nothing to go on as my doctor didn't even do any tests at all just told me that i needed to wait until I was 8weeks and make an appointment with the midwives and they would do all the testing! I didn't even get that far in any of my pregnancies :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

amjon said:


> Does anyone know how much bleeding can be normal for O? I had a bit of spotting yesterday and still getting pink/ brown when I wipe today and a bit in the pad (nothing major though)? I completely stopped bleeding for nearly 3 days, so doubt it would be M/C related though not 100% sure. I also had O type pain last week (1 week past passing the baby, but still bleeding fairly heavy). Is it possible that was O and this could be IB? Taking a test anytime soon would be a waste of time as I likely still have hcg from the M/C and an U/S would not show anything.

Did you test out after the mc? That put my mind at ease because then at least I knew that the next positive I got was going to be a real one and not just left over from the mc. As for bleeding during O, it's something I've never done, so I don't have an answer for you. It *could* be IB, but have you temped or anything? 



Stacdaz said:


> Hi Lou sorry for the late reply! I have to wait due to my stupid doctor he told me that he couldn't send me for a scan till I had 3 miscarriages so here we are I had the 3rd one now the hospital said because its the first time I was there they have nothing to go on as my doctor didn't even do any tests at all just told me that i needed to wait until I was 8weeks and make an appointment with the midwives and they would do all the testing! I didn't even get that far in any of my pregnancies :(

Ugh! I would have been livid. I was prepared to turn into a screaming b**** if they didn't start running some tests on me at 2 scans. Granted I'm already considered high risk because of my age... but to make you wait because of something like this? Ooooo I'd be PISSED! *hugs* I'm sorry you are going through that...


----------



## Bump2Baby

I had medical management friday, passed 1 baby friday and a second sunday, final placenta yesterday and already bleedings slowed down and darker.

How long did you bleed for girls?

And when did AF return?


----------



## dodgercpkl

@ Bump - my first mc I bled for almost 2 months. Including days of bleeding, that 'cycle' took 81 days. My first fresh cycle was 39 days long. This mc took a week to finish including spotting. I'm currently on CD19 and waiting to O. But then I'm probably not the best person to ask since I have PCOS and my cycles are NEVER 'normal'... 

I'm so sorry for your twin losses... :( I do hope it's over soon so you can start trying again.


----------



## Storked

Bump2Baby said:


> I had medical management friday, passed 1 baby friday and a second sunday, final placenta yesterday and already bleedings slowed down and darker.
> 
> How long did you bleed for girls?
> 
> And when did AF return?

I bled for two weeks after my D&C and AF arrived 32 days after I had started miscarrying naturally. So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bump2Baby

Thanks girls, getting my bump back is keeping me going, i just want my period to come so i have my fresh start and new journey to conceive my miracle x


----------



## Apple111

Bump2Baby said:


> Thanks girls, getting my bump back is keeping me going, i just want my period to come so i have my fresh start and new journey to conceive my miracle x

So sorry for your loss:hugs: xx I'm almost 3 months since my mc. I'm now in tww.. Hang in there hon xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry not been on for a while..hope you are all well..been unpacking boxes n trying to forget about this tww lol..xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm in the tww with you Apple. Looks like I O'd 2 days ago... I can't try and forget about it though because if I DO turn up pregnant then I want to get in asap so they can test my progesterone levels and get me on supplements if needed.


----------



## Apple111

Good luck dodger hope we get our sticky beans.. When r u going to test xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

:blush: I started yesterday just in case somehow I o'd and my temps didn't show it. I know it's crazy, but I'm so paranoid about finding out asap so that I can get in for testing that I'd rather 'waste' the tests then not ya know?


----------



## kristina1291

hello again!! so im entering two week wait i believe. my window of opportunity just closed today so i will wait n see i guess!!


----------



## Apple111

Lol I know what u mean dodger.. I did an old one I had the other day.. So crazy bcos I know it wouldn't show anyway.. Def gonna leave it now till end of month. It's my oh birthday on early next month so I might wait till b4 then. I just don't want to be too disappointed so going to leave it ... She says lol ... Good look to u 2 kristina :) x


----------



## dodgercpkl

I bought a 100 pack of ic's back after my first mc and still have a bunch left, so I figure why not. They aren't expensive and if it gives me peace of mind then that's good right? I can totally understand waiting too.


----------



## Hopeful335

Hello,

I've not been on for a while. Life has been so weird this last week since we found out about the mmc. On Sunday after the tiniest bit of spotting we decided to go for the medical management. Rang hospital and was booked in for Wed. Went and had first tablet then was due back today. 

Started Wed night with awful cramping. Woke yesterday after awful night and has some more cramping. I wasn't sure what to expect as the hospital had said it may happen and be like really painful period pain with a little blood. If i had a lot of blood i'd to ring as I may have miscarried naturally. Well (luckily) i never really get period cramps just a bit of back ache so i wasn't sure if they were bad or not but by yest evening i was taking strong painkillers and in agony but not really bleeding loads. I just went sheet white and then it happened.

Went back to hospital today and they rescanned me and all had gone except a little bit which they think will pass naturally. Yey - i think though i kind of feel worse now -really empty as it is over! I just want the bleeding to stop soon and get on with life and get back to trying. 

I've not been back to work and can't decide whether to go Monday or not dr gave me sick note at hospital but going to see my own gp later. I work with young children so not sure how i'll feel??:shrug:

Glad to see you're all on it and in your tww- cannot wait to be back there like bump2baby said and get my miracle!!! 

Dodger what are you hoping they'll put you on? My friend had 3 mmc and her dr suggested baby asprin and voila healthy baby girl! I'm gonna ask my gp because i've looked it up and ppl take it all the time from over the counter daily to reduce cancer and stuff. I just dont want to go through this again if i can avoid it and anything that may help?

Baby dust to you all and good luck in your tww i'll be crossing my fingers for you!! x:dust:


----------



## Apple111

Hi hopeful, I was where u r a few weeks ago .. Take care of yourself and relax when u can.. I understand the empty feeling.. U will be in tww soon xx time moves when u get your head around it xx hugs 
Apple xx


----------



## Storked

kristina1291 said:


> hello again!! so im entering two week wait i believe. my window of opportunity just closed today so i will wait n see i guess!!

:happydance: can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Storked

Hopeful335, I am sorry for your loss. I had a MMC as well though I was bleeding a ton and in a lot of pain. When I lost consciousness in the doctor's office I was taken for a D&C.
Hang in there and do whatever you need to heal, inside and out :hugs:


----------



## Lou15

Hi Hopeful. So sorry you're feeling worse now. I am thinking of you. If I were you I wouldn't go back to work just yet. I went back far too early with my 1st mc and struggled to cope for a long time. But obviously it's completely up to you and you should do whatever makes life a little easier for you. :hugs:

Good luck to all the ladies in the TWW- fingers crossed for you all!

Well, having started this thread about trying again, I now don't know what to do! I can't bear the thought of trying again, and I can't bear the thought of not trying again!! Nightmare!! What to do, what to do??!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Bump2Baby

Hopeful - one cause of mmc is poor quality eggs, I'm only 29 but started taking royal jelly to improve their quality just incase.
Another is your bodies natural immune system attacking the baby or producing clotts which hit the placenta causing mmc, when you get preg take a baby dose of aspirin, 75mg daily until the 12th week solves this.
There's also low progesterone which can be picked up with blood tests although I know that wasn't my problem.

Sometimes it's 1 of those things and there's nothing we can do but I'm at peace knowing I've covered every base I can :) xxx


----------



## kristina1291

ive been pretty good about the m/c but some days like yesterday it was bothering me cus i should of been 12 weeks. but i keep telling myself to not dwell on it n just focus on the future :( but its still hard


----------



## amjon

My hcg was still 282 on Monday, but I'm getting a ton of EWCM, so I'm kind of confused. I think my hcg is still too high to O, but I'm getting signs. Does anyone know if it's possible? (DH and I are DTD just in case. ;) )


----------



## Sarena

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind if i join you all!

So sorry for your recent losses. I'm on my much dreaded 3rd MC, and it has just begun(the AF part that is) Beta Hcg was 61 yesterday so hope it will go down fast!

To give a bit of history, had MMC last year-diagnosed at 12 weeks, passed at 6-7weeks, and a terrible ordeal with tablets afterwards. Still shudder when i think of it!

Last month I had chemical, came up on early pregnancy tests, then went away in a couple of days-cycle was 35 days instead of 28.

This month, tested positive for 3 weeks, got shocking back pain and became emotional wreck for couple of days, went to doc, got bloods tested twice, and bad news confirmed yesterday. Worst thing is I had such positive feeling about this one-third time lucky, etc. :nope:


I was a total emotional wreck, could not stop crying :cry:when MC symptoms popped up earlier this week. I knew before I was told(although i was in a bit of denial). 

Do you think a chemical pregnancy counts as a real miscarriage from a statistics standpoint?:shrug:

Has anyone here been tested for fertility issues? I am going to be referred, but don't know if i should continue to try. Should i take a months break after 2 months of MC?


----------



## Hopeful335

Thanks everyone. Feeling more positive today. Just had a really bad day yesterday- I think because I knew that was it! Bump2baby I too am 29 so maybe some of things you said ate true for me. I asked my gp about aspirin but he said no only for recurrent miscarriages but my friend who has had recurrent miscarriages said her gyno says it doesn't harm anyone and you can get it over counter so think I'm gonna do it. 

Also I read older eggs can cause it- not sure if that's true but I ovulate usually day 23 so I think like strorked I'm gonna try soy isolflavins for a few days to see if that brings ov forwards- I wanna cover all based and know I did all I could! 

Lou its so hard. I'm not where you are yet but I am desperate to be- I kust want to get trying again! But you have to do what feel what is right for you- what does oh say? 

Totally rubbish amjon but hang in there- I have personally no idea if it's possible but others might! Kristina i know how you're feeling I totally feel like that too and I just feel empty as well at the minute.

Welcome Sarena it sounds like you need to join. I'm so sorry for your sad losses. I think a chemical counts definitely. Your still sad and hurting but I think only thing that makes it easier is if you are ready you will be able to try again sooner? I have only had one mc so not been for testing but others have sadly had more and may be able to help you. Hugs x


----------



## Bump2Baby

I've had 5 complete mc, 1 chemical and 1 incomplete with twins.
Doctors don't really count my chemical but I sure do!


----------



## amjon

I had testing after my first loss (stillborn at 27 weeks). They did a few autoimmune/ clotting disorder tests (all normal) at the OB, then went to a MFM and they reran some and did a bunch more. After this loss I asked the doctor to check my thyroid. He did and T3 and T4 were elevated, so I go to the Endo on Tuesday to find out more. He's also planning to see if there are any other tests we should run. My blood clots nearly instantly. When I get a cut it bleeds a drop for literally about a second, then it stops. When they take blood they almost don't need to even put a bandaid. I take it off as I walk out the door usually. They say everything is normal, but I KNOW that is not normal. I was already on apirin and it was like that. It's getting even worse now that I've been off a few weeks. When she took the blood this week it took forever. It was SO slow flowing into the tube.


----------



## Hopeful335

Amjon that doesn't sound good. I bought this book which talks about recurrent miscarriage it's by Lesley Regan called Miscarriage:What every woman needs to know and that has a whole section about ppl with clotting problems. She has ppl get tests done to see if they have this thing I think called app?? Not sure what it is (the book explains) but if the have she makes them take hepirin along with aspirin and it works much better. Maybe read it and ask doctor. You know your body! Ive never thought about it but I don't bleed much and I can't give blood because I've tried 5 times and never manage to give enough in allotted time do I've given up! As I've (fortunately) only had one miscarriage they won't check anything yet. 

Keep your chin up and speak to doctor. Hugs and :dust:


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , hope your all well.. Was on tww and af came in full force this am. !!! Frustrating.. Second af since mc but at least this one came exactly a month since last. There was nine weeks before last one after mc due to those annoying hcg levels staying up for ages ... I suppose at least my body is getting back to normal.. Need to see some positive or I'll crack up.. Role on next tww. Booked hotel for oh birthday which is middle of cycle so u never know might be our month in July.. I hope so :( .. 

Baby dust to u all

Apple xx


----------



## amjon

I think I may be in the TWW now, but not 100% sure I actually ovulated. My temp hasn't really gone up, but had every other sign.


----------



## Apple111

How we all doing ladies, not been on this thread for a few days hope your all ok x


----------



## Lou15

Hi Apple and everyone else! How is everyone doing? Who is currently in 2WW?
Well we agonised for a while about whether to try again straight away, finally decided we would, and AF arrived yesterday! Hooray! Going to try in earnest this cycle and feeling very excited about it!
We are also feeling sad this weekend as tomorrow is the due date of our first angel. We are going to buy 2 cherry blossom trees tomorrow and plant them at our new home in memory of our our 2 angel babies. I am looking forward to having a special place by the trees where we can go to remember them. 
But AF coming and our decision to try has really lifted my spirits and I can't wait to get BD-ing again and then to be in the 2WW!! Apple, what CD are you now?
Lou xxxx


----------



## Apple111

Hi lou, I'm cd5 .. Really nice idea isn't it about trees we r doing something similar .. Dust to all xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I love your idea of the cherry trees Lou! Sounds like a lovely plan. I'm working on making a necklace for my two... I just haven't found all the parts that I want for it.

I'm currently 12dpo, and not sure whether I'm hoping I'm pregnant again or not... I keep thinking that I am, but I found out a week ago that I have the MTHFR mutation and have not yet been able to consult with a dr to mitigate/get around the problems that it creates, so the thought of being pregnant this quickly scares me because it could easily lead to yet another mc. I've done a lot of reading and decided to switch up the supplements that I'm taking to the active versions of folic acid, b12, and b6 since with this version of the mutation, my body doesn't process these well at all. I also know tho that it's a clotting disorder, so odds are that when I do get pregnant, I'll probably need to go on blood thinning injections every day. I hate needles, but if that's what it takes to get my forever baby, I'll do it and gladly.


----------



## Lou15

Apple....really hope this is our cycle! Good luck!

Dodger...I've never heard of that mutation, but it sound positive that there are things you can do to help a future pregnancy? Are you going to do an early test or wait til AF is late? Good luck hun xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lou15 said:


> Dodger...I've never heard of that mutation, but it sound positive that there are things you can do to help a future pregnancy? Are you going to do an early test or wait til AF is late? Good luck hun xxx

Because of my concerns with progesterone, I've been testing since 2dpo (just in case I had my ovulation wrong). I've had a couple of questionable tests, a negative hcg test (done at 7 dpo), and lots and lots of symptoms. So far, I've not had a clear positive on a test yet, but I haven't tested today because my sleep muddled mind forgot when I woke up. I'm planning on holding my pee for ages and then doing an FRER today.


----------



## amjon

dodgercpkl said:


> I love your idea of the cherry trees Lou! Sounds like a lovely plan. I'm working on making a necklace for my two... I just haven't found all the parts that I want for it.
> 
> I'm currently 12dpo, and not sure whether I'm hoping I'm pregnant again or not... I keep thinking that I am, but I found out a week ago that I have the MTHFR mutation and have not yet been able to consult with a dr to mitigate/get around the problems that it creates, so the thought of being pregnant this quickly scares me because it could easily lead to yet another mc. I've done a lot of reading and decided to switch up the supplements that I'm taking to the active versions of folic acid, b12, and b6 since with this version of the mutation, my body doesn't process these well at all. I also know tho that it's a clotting disorder, so odds are that when I do get pregnant, I'll probably need to go on blood thinning injections every day. I hate needles, but if that's what it takes to get my forever baby, I'll do it and gladly.

Are you taking Folgard for the B vitamins? The doctor gave me that as he said it is shown to help with MTHFR (though I tested negative for it since). He also had me do the aspirin.


----------



## Apple111

Lou.. Yes def be checking in regularly for updates lol fingers crossed xx

Dodger.. Good luck honey xx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi all hope your okay? Think i will be in 2ww soo as 10mui pregnancy test practically negative and cbfm started with first sticks on low now moved to high! NO much ewcm yet but never get loads. Lou in exactly same position as you were about deciding to try- we just can't decide!!! Maybe i need af to arrive and make the decision for me?? Maybe i shouldn't have started using cbfm this month but as i've had 56 day cycles before could not face just sitting around waiting for that and not knowing anything???

You all sound okay?? Anyone else in 2ww or still in 4-6ww??? :kiss:


----------



## Lou15

Hopeful- such a hard decision but as soon as AF came I just knew I wanted to try again, suddenly felt excited at the prospect of ovulating etc! I had even got another prescription for the pill but all of a sudden realised I didn't want to take it. I hope you come to a decision you are happy with soon xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , I'm cd9 now . Seems to be dragging this month. Keeping self busy.. Bit gutted , suppose to be away with oh for his birthday next week and we just found out he has big interview so we can't go now :) suppose to be ovulating then as well..so my little plan of nice break away fell apart lol xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

I hit cd1 today. I'm kind of relieved tbh. Now I'll get a chance to see the RE and discuss the MTHFR mutation and come up with a game plan for the next time I do get pregnant instead of worrying about the unknown.

@Apple - oh that's a bummer. :( Is the interview for something good at least?

@hopeful - I'm in the same boat as you. I can't stop my temping because then I would be wondering even more if something happened unexpectedly since my cycles vary so much. As for when you actually want to start trying, it might be that AF will do for you what it did for Lou and you'll actually be looking forward to trying again. If not, there is no shame in taking some time off. MC hits all of us so differently. I couldn't really stand to just not try, so we were trying again even before it was advisable most times, but I can fully understand the feelings behind needing some time.

@Lou - How are you doing?


----------



## Lou15

Apple- sorry to hear that your plans have been disturbed. You'll just have to make an extra special effort at home while you're ovulating! Oh, do I feel your pain re this cycle dragging...CD 6 for me, grr!

Hopeful- how are you doing today? Thinking of you- I know what it's like to agonise over that particular decision.

Dodger- sounds like a good thing that AF is here- now you can get all the information you need to do everything possible to have a healthy pregnancy next time. 
I am doing ok, thanks for asking....well, apart from the days dragging! When I last saw my GP, he said that next time I get pregnant he will refer me to a really nice consultant gynaecologist for extra ante-natal care (she was the consultant who did my D&C 1st time around and just couldn't have been kinder). Knowing this has made me feel so much more positive about getting pregnant again and I just can't wait! I'm probably going to be on holiday for my whole 2WW this time too (unless I ovulate REALLY late!) which should make this cycle a little easier too. 
Let us know how you get on finding out more about MTHFR xxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey everyone how are you lot?? I've not been this thread for a while? Well not been on the computer for a while really. 

Anyone now ttc or in tww yet?? 

X x


----------



## Apple111

Hi I've not been on here for a while either, I'm in tww now 8dpo.. Really hate tww!! X hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Lou15

+ve OPK today for me in first full cycle post m/c - CD 22 so very late for me - but at least I'm finally going to ovulate! And off on my holidays so life is good! Good luck everyone see you all when I get back! xxxx


----------



## amjon

I think I may be in the TWW (temp was down today, but think it may have been because I slept with my mouth open more). I had all the other signs of O.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, just thought I'd check in.. Hope u r all well.. Just wanted to let u know after nightmare tww .. Not even over yet.. I got my beautiful BFP this morning.. At 9dpo !!!Cb 1 to 2 weeks.. 

Please stick little one ...


----------



## Shorty88

Hi apple

Congrats on your BFP hope it is a sticky Bean


----------



## dodgercpkl

Congrats Apple!! I'll be praying that it's a sticky bean for you!

Amjon - my temps are being very vague too. I'm pretty sure that I'm 6dpo today, but my temps have been doing a gradual rise rather then being clear like they usually are. :growlmad::shrug:

Lou - yay for ovulation! Go get those spermies! :winkwink:

AFM, I didn't get much information at the RE appointment. It wasn't a BAD appointment, but the RE knew really nothing about MTHFR other then that it was a clotting disorder that he doesn't even test for and that since my homocysteine level is 'normal' he won't even consider it an issue. Ugh. Other then that, he WILL monitor me very closely during my next pregnancy and do serial ultrasounds (that part I love!) and he's told me to start taking a baby aspirin a day and when ovulation is confirmed, to start supplementing my progesterone with suppositories. 

Now if only my temps would let me know about ovulation.... argh.


----------



## Apple111

Thank u ladies.. Praying for a sticky bean xx dust to u all xx


----------



## Hopeful335

Yey apple I'm an crossing everything for a sticky bean so plsd for you x x :happydance:

Dodger not the best news but good about scans and at least he's given you some advice??!! x x

Good luck Lou x


----------



## Sakura_Saku

I am. Still in the hospital healing from my first D&C in fact, and having a rotten time of it. I'm stuck here two more full days, in the maternity ward, surrounded by happy new mommies and their happy new babies and families ogling them all around me. My roommate has the sound on her fetal heart monitor cranked way up, and that's a joy to have crammed into my ears, too. I can't escape it. I'm 38 and so worried that it will never happen for us. I had a chemical in February, and nothing until we found out we were pregnant in June, got to foolishly enjoy it for 2 weeks before finding out it stopped growing almost immediately after we got the confirmation. I'm sorry to sound so angry, but I can't help it. I want to get away from these people in this hospital and work on moving forward and trying again ASAP. Hope I can find a friend here to heal with! It's so humiliating being the only one in this whole ward who's not just had a baby!


----------



## Hopeful335

Oh Sakura that's awful how insensitive of your hospital to put you there sweetie!! I only went in for tablets and they put me on gyno and did best to keep me away from mums to be etc!!! 

Honey it truly does get easier and I know it sounds cliched but time heals. I'm only 6 weeks since I found out about my missed miscarriage and 5 since actual m/c but feeling better and stronger each day. Once it's over and you can start to heal and grieve it ls easier. Your kind of in limbo at minute. 

The thing I dreaded most was someone announcing a pregnancy around me and it happened 3 weeks after my mc one of my closest friends did - I crumpled but I'm okay I've picked my self up.

Ppl will say it but you need to cry and heal. I still am but getting better daily and crying/getting sad less. Certain songs and things still catch me.

Take care honey and big hugs x x x x x


----------

